# C59 Eye Candy -- Col du Madeleine / Col du Petit St. Bernard



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Recent pics from my trip to the French Alps and "shadow tour" of the TDF. Absolute cycling heaven... Will post more pics in due course... Good riding... Colorider...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

colorider7 said:


> Recent pics from my trip to the French Alps and "shadow tour" of the TDF. Absolute cycling heaven... Will post more pics in due course... Good riding... Colorider...


Awesome!! What did you think of the Alps compared to the Rockies? I lived in Boulder for 3 yrs. Loved it there. But I think I would love to be regularly riding the Alps even more.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Ride-Fly, yes, the Alps were truly incredible! Hard to compare the Rockies, however, as they are really different -- like an apple and orange. On balance, yes, would love to probably spend more time in the Alps -- such rich history and incredible roads that go on forever, with the abiltiy to piece all kinds of rides together from town to town and country to country!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice. 

I love my C59!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

il sogno said:


> Nice.
> 
> I love my C59!


pics ?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

il sogno said:


> Nice.
> 
> I love my C59!


Yeah, what Salsa said!!!

Il Sogno, when did you get a C59? What's the build? How do you compare it to the 585?? Still have the 585? 

dang, I'm jealous!!


----------

